# looking for ideas of Monster fruit and vegetables ideas for a young kids game



## matthew john bond

hello i am very new to this form, and being a Dm. so please be kind.
Im running a game for my little cousins, and thought that a crazy wizard has been stealing the fruit and vegetables from the town
and turning them into small or medium to giant killer vegetables and fruit, would be fun idea.
Kind of like: (Killer tomatoes, Giant pumpkins ect)  
now i can use, animated object as a idea, And just role with it. But i thought id ask for your thoughts,
so if you don't mind, and have some free time, any thought would be great.
thanks a ton matt


----------



## monsmord

Cucumber hulk?


----------



## matthew john bond

thanks for the help


----------



## monsmord

matthew john bond said:


> thanks for the help




That was help!?  

Your adventure idea does sound neat for kids.  If I have any better/real ideas I'll pass them along.  And I hope you'll let us know what you did!


----------



## Edgar Ironpelt

In my 3.5e "Brotherhood of Rangers" game, I had an encounter with generic "vicious vegetables" grown by ogres.
Vicious Vegetables​Large Plant – Neutral
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+12 (30 hp) – CR 3
*Senses: *Blindsight 20 ft, scent, spot +1, listen --
*Languages: *none
*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* none (no movement)
*Armor Class: *15, touch 9, flat-footed 15
(–1 size, +6 natural)
*Saves: *Fort +7, Ref +1, Will +2
*Special Defenses:* *Resist* fire 10; *Immune:* electricity, sonic, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, polymorph, and stunning; critical hits, being flanked, mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects)
*Weaknesses:* vulnerable to cold, unable to hear
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+12
*Attack:* 4 Tentacles +7 melee (1d6+7) each
*Full Attack:* 4 Tentacles +7 melee (1d6+7) each
*Space/Reach: *10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Entangle (no save)
*Special Qualities:* blindsight, scent, plant traits
*Abilities:* Str 20, Dex 10, Con 16, Int –, Wis 13 Cha 9
*Skills:* none (spot +1 based on Wis)
*Feats:* none
*Environment:* wicked gardens & greenhouses
*Organization:* Solitary or patch (2-8)
*Treasure:* None
*Advancement:* 5–8 HD (Large); 9–12 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* –
*Notes:* Vicious vegetables look like a garden or container plot of ordinary vegetables (corn, squash, tomatoes etc.) but rustle with obvious (albeit mindless) animation. They cannot move from the plot where they are growing. They are repelled by the odor of ogres and similar creatures (e.g. hill giants), and will not attack or attempt to entangle them. Note that they can be easily fooled by ogre odor, even if the figure doesn’t look (or feel) anything like an ogre.
They cannot hear, and they can only sense light vs darkness, rather than being able to see. They attack by means of a “blindsight” that combines scent, the ability to sense air currents, and touch.

In combat, vicious vegetables can make four attacks per turn with their vines & leaves. (These are effectively “tentacle” attacks for game purposes.) The attacks count as both bludgeoning & slashing damage. They are limited to making one attack against a medium or smaller figure each turn - they get their multiple attacks only if fighting multiple foes.

 They also get an entangle attack: They attempt (and automatically fail) to entangle opponents within 5 feet, but this still slows the opponents down to half move. They entangle fully vs figures that enter their squares with no roll to save.


----------



## John R Davis

Owlpears.
Marrow Wights.
Peaholders.


----------

